# Electric  Steps



## David Williams (Feb 9, 2018)

I really need  help with  my electric  steps!  They worked  well but the shaft that move them broke ! I replaced the shaft , now they don't  work  at all ! I'm  thinking  a fuse is blown,  but can't  find its location . A 99 Allegro Bus  (Tiffin )  Is there  a breaker  switch ?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 16, 2018)

David, I  don't   know the brand of your steps but probably kewi (spelling).  If so goggle trouble shootings.  They have a very good chart for trouble.  Might want to check your door switch


----------

